# VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0) ..

## needlern1

Currently booting with a genkernel. Compiled a new 2.6.34-gentoo-r1, using kernel-seed for it. Get the following message (without it listing the available partitions)

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
```

From grub

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Genkernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda2 vga=791

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda2 vga=791

```

(I never did get the 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 to boot either)

From fstab

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda2               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda6               /var            ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda7               /usr            ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda8               /home           ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sr0                /mnt/dvdrw      auto            auto,user,rw    0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 
```

#file -s

```
/dev/sda: x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, stage2 address 0x2000, stage2 segment 0x200; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 273042 sectors; partition 2: ID=0x83, starthead 0, startsector 273105, 41961780 sectors; partition 3: ID=0x5, starthead 254, startsector 42234885, 934533180 sectors, code offset 0x48

```

#lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a40 (rev 07)                                                                                    

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2a42 (rev 07)                                                                                    

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2a43 (rev 07)                                                                                    

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2937 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2938 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:293c (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:293e (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2940 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2942 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2944 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2934 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2935 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2936 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:2939 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:293a (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 93)                                                                                    

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2919 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2929 (rev 03)                                                                                    

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:2930 (rev 03)                                                                                    

04:00.0 0280: 8086:4232                                                                                             

05:00.0 0200: 14e4:1698 (rev 10)
```

#lspci -k

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel                                                  

        Kernel modules: intel-agp                                                            

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)       

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                              

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd                                                                                    

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)                      

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd                                                                              

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd                                                                                    

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)                     

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd                                                                              

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd                                                                                    

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)                           

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

        Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

        Kernel modules: iwlagn

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5784M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3
```

# .config

```
http://pastebin.com/KhGzLV2V
```

One more thing. I did enable the LB(DMA?) line for the ext4 file system.

I'm sure it must be some simple something I've missed.

TIA

Bill

----------

## Jaglover

... unknown-block(0,0) 

This usually means support fro your HDD controller is not built into kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

needlern1,

As Jaglover says, you need some of this

----------

## needlern1

Thank you Jaglover and NeddySeagoon.

After redoing my kernel from NeddySeagoon's Rough Guide and rebooting, I now get the following panic:

```
VFS: cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown block (8,2)
```

I've also noted on the last couple of boot attempts the following

```
ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300) and it repeats the same results a couple
```

 of lines later for ata6

I've left the

```
<*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

in and also the

```
<*>   AHCI SATA support 
```

Where in the world would block (8,2) come from?

TIA,

Bill

----------

## Jaglover

This usually indicates support for root filesystem is not built into kernel. Ext4 in your case.

8 is SCSI/SATA driver, 2 is second partition on first HD (sda2). Getting this means your kernel is accessing hard drive now.Last edited by Jaglover on Wed Aug 11, 2010 7:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## needlern1

Jaglover wrote

 *Quote:*   

> This usually indicates support for root filesystem is not built into kernel. Ext4 in your case. 

 

From my .config

```
CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

Thanks Jaglover.

Bill

----------

## Jaglover

Hmm ...

Any chance you forgot to mount /boot when installing new kernel?

Any chance your hard drives are not recognized as expected and sda is another drive with no Gentoo? This may happen if playing with boot order in BIOS.

----------

## needlern1

No, I'm very careful about that. I also just checked the date/time stamp, in /boot,  and it is correct for when I compiled it this a.m.

To make sure I've got the right kernel

```
# ls -la /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Aug 10 16:03 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1
```

Thanks Jaglover,

Bill

----------

## Jaglover

needlern1,

you will get this error also if your kernel does not find Ext4 filesystem because it is accessing wrong drive. If you have more than one drive you could disconnect the other one and try again.

----------

## ali3nx

Theres a few suggestions here I could make with regards to fine tuning the grub.conf file and fstab. 

 I've experienced similar issues occasionally with grub.conf configured as you have it using the initrd to "temp" mount root= using a ramdisk. essentially it's entirely unnessesary. Perhaps attempt to use the following examples to aid your quest for reaching the holy grail named init()  :Smile: 

grub.conf needs only to be this simple to boot 

```
ali3n@gateway ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Hardened Gentoo Linux amd64

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.32-hardened-r9 ro root=/dev/sda3

title Hardened Gentoo Linux backup amd64

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.29-hardened.old ro root=/dev/sda3
```

as well for fstab in researching the various defaults supported for fstab with ext4 I recall running across some advice stating that using noatime with ext4 can be a catalyst for some bad juju with file system stability. I'd suggest altering noatime and just using defaults like the example below. In almost 8 years of gentoo-fu one very useful phrase vapier kindly informed me of at some time... 

"I enabled it because it looks cool"

```

ali3n@gateway ~ $ cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            defaults        0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

----------

## Jaglover

I believe this is relevant piece of his grub.conf, looks simple enough.

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda2 vga=791

```

His kernel is unable to read / - thus anything located there, like fstab, is not important, at least at this stage of boot.

----------

## ali3nx

One other useful aid I used to frequently provide is kernel config templates for make menuconfig. Noted it will only be a template but this config has been rock solid for me running a hardened web server and wireless gateway for 6 months. It will need some adjustment for your hardware but it may offer a head start. It's configured for hardened-sources but when loaded into gentoo-sources with make menuconfig the hardened values will be stripped making the remaining config variables usable.

From within your chroot from the livecd merely do the following to install my kernel config template

```
cd /usr/src/linux && wget http://www.eliteitminds.com/.config && make menuconfig"
```

Also just noticed your using genkernel which may be a generic approach to building a bootable system but in my experience has been highly unpredictable for stability. configuring your own kernel specific to the needs of your system will always produce far better results. genkernel adds a lot of bloat to kernel configurations or often misconfigure several key kernel config parameters which can cause issues with instability or possibly the situation your currently experiencing.

Some parts of my legacy guide on building stage 1 gentoo may also be good for some reference pointers. 190,000 page views after 6 years  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189250-highlight-developers+method.html

----------

## needlern1

@ali3nx - thanks for your input. I boot with genkernel because it works. Soon as I can get a bootable kernel I won't need it. As I mentioned in my opening post, I used Pappy's kernel-seed to build my kernel. I modified my fstab replacing "noatime" with "defaults" for all of my ext4 partitions. But as Jaglover pointed out, fstab isn't read that early in  boot. I looked at your Stage 1 guide and recognized it from years back. I've used it numerous times when I was having to do an install. Always did stage 1's.

@Jaglover - 

 *Quote:*   

> you will get this error also if your kernel does not find Ext4 filesystem because it is accessing wrong drive. If you have more than one drive you could disconnect the other one and try again.

 

This laptop (see sig line) only has 1 500gig drive. Thanks again,

Bill

----------

## agent_jdh

I am seeing exactly the same problem with 2.6.35 on my Sil3112 SATA controller and / on ext4 (no seperate /boot partition).   The relevant drivers are definitely compiled into the kernel (Sil SATA is under the new AT_BMDMA option), but no joy so far.  I've built a new kernel .config from scratch, and gone through it several times checking for sanity, and I simply cannot see anything obviously wrong.  2.6.34 backup kernel boots fine, so grub/fstab appear ok.

This is slowly driving me a little bit insane.

----------

## ali3nx

 *agent_jdh wrote:*   

> I am seeing exactly the same problem with 2.6.35 on my Sil3112 SATA controller and / on ext4 (no seperate /boot partition).   The relevant drivers are definitely compiled into the kernel (Sil SATA is under the new AT_BMDMA option), but no joy so far.  I've built a new kernel .config from scratch, and gone through it several times checking for sanity, and I simply cannot see anything obviously wrong.  2.6.34 backup kernel boots fine, so grub/fstab appear ok.
> 
> This is slowly driving me a little bit insane.

 

One issue i've run into before with ext4 is the kernel option to force ext2/3 to use the ext4 driver has occasionally made more than one of my kernel builds fail to mount rootfs and kernel panic.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

agent_jdh,

What is your unknown-block (X,Y) error.  The numbers are normally but not always the major and minor numbers of the device the the kernel is trying to mount as root.

----------

## Jaglover

Pretty much out of ideas, is 

```
PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support
```

 enabled? Or, 

```
EFI GUID Partition support
```

 maybe?

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> agent_jdh,
> 
> What is your unknown-block (X,Y) error.  The numbers are normally but not always the major and minor numbers of the device the the kernel is trying to mount as root.

 

I'm getting "Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block (0,0)"

/dev/sda2 is my correct root device, but (0,0) does not seem to tally with that.  The actual kernel panic line says "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"

relevant section from /boot/grub/grub.conf -

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda2
```

/boot/bzImage is just a symlink to my actual kernel image, and /dev/sda1 is, sadly, that other pc operating system.

----------

## krinn

nobody suggest it so...

gives up with .34 or .35 they are brand new, except for a specific need, just get a a lower (never said old as a fuck) kernel version.

i like the .33

----------

## NeddySeagoon

agent_jdh.

```
unknown-block (0,0)
```

means that the hard drive controller code is missing from your kernel, or you have made it <M> instead of <*>.

This code is in two parts, the SCSI Disk high level part and the chipset part, normally in the SATA menu. 

You need both parts for the kernel to talk to your HDD.

Be aware that if you are installing in a Virtual Machine of some sort, this may not be true. The Fusion drivers used by some VMs are on their own menu, not the SATA menu.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> agent_jdh.
> 
> ```
> unknown-block (0,0)
> ```
> ...

 

That's all been checked and triple-checked.  Essentially, nothing kernel config-wise that I can see has altered, SCSI disk support is compiled in, and in the new ATA_BMDMA section I have selected the Sil SATA driver.  Even using make oldconfig, answering Yes to the ATA_BMDMA question correctly selected my chipset drivers (Sil SATA in the kernel, nForce PATA as a module for my dvd burner).

Either there is a.n.other option, be it in the SCSI section or the SATA section, that is required to get this to work, or it's just, (temporarily, one hopes), busticated for Sil3112A chipsets.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

agent_jdh,

That tells me that you are building one kernel and booting another.

Copying the kernel to /boot went wrong ... typo, /boot not mounted.

grub.conf is not pointing to your newly made and installed kernel ...

Check the time stamps on the following files

/usr/src/linux/.config  This should be the oldest file

/usr/src/linux/arch/x86/boot/bzImage This is the kernel made from the above .config, so it must be newer.

/boot/<nice-kernel-name> should have the same timestamp as the file above ... its a copy of it.

Look in /boot/grub/grub.conf to check that you are loading /boot/<nice-kernel-name>

----------

## agent_jdh

Neddy,

It all checks out, the timestamps and everything are fine, but still it's not booting.  It's evident;y trying to load the right kernel, just that it goes awry when it loads the SATA driver and tries to mount the root filesystem.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

agent_jdh,

Show me. Post the following things:-

1. Your lspci output

2. The output of 

```
ls -l /boot
```

for your own boot

3. Your grub.conf

4. Your kernel .config file  ... thats best on a pastebin.

emerge wgetpaste  then wgetpaste /path/to/file and post the URL

----------

## agent_jdh

Neddy,

I circumvented the problem by retiring my old AthlonXP and getting an Intel Core i5 box.  The Athlon had other issues anyway, as well as it being about 6 years old or something.

2.6.35 boots fine on the new box with the AHCI SATA driver (Intel P55 chipset)

Ta

----------

## Johnny_Bit

I have the Same issue with SiliconImage SiI 3112. It simply does not boot, no matter how hard I try. 2.6.34 is perfectly fine, 2.6.35 is panicking.

Now, onto the things that Needy suggested:

(working stuff from 2.6.34):

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1)

01:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro] (Secondary)

```

ls -l boot:

```
razem 8945

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 2005-12-03  boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1955150 2006-07-17  fbsplash-endrun-1280x1024

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     704 10-27 00:58 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2901824 08-10 01:52 kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3264992 10-30 09:38 kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

drwx------ 2 root root      48 2006-02-15  lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1017283 2006-09-05  System.map
```

grub.conf:

```
default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/endrunsplash.xpm.gz

#gentoo

title=Gentoo 2.6.35-r4 Radeon KMS

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb3 quiet radeon.modeset=1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

title=Gentoo 2.6.34-r1 3NDRUNs

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sdb3 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x1024-35@75,mtrr:3 splash=silent,theme:endrun CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-endrun-1280x1024

title=Gentoo 2.6.34-r1 3NDRUNv

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sdb3 quiet video=uvesafb:1280x1024-35@75,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:endrun CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-endrun-1280x1024

title=Gentoo 2.6.34-r1 3NDRUN no video no splash

root(hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sdb3 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

#xp

title=Windows XP SP2

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

2.6.35 .config:

http://pastebin.com/cPGJ98YV

2.6.36 .config:

http://pastebin.com/fsMi2V4g

I know very well that hardware is old, but I don't need new (and don't have money for it anyway). Simply -> I need to get it working. If bug is confirmed, it should be fixed... Let's now try to work this one out.

ps.

The differences as shown in http://lxr.free-electrons.com/diff/drivers/ata/sata_sil.c?a=x86;diffval=2.6.34;diffvar=v are minimal, yet impact of those for me is unbootable system...

ps2:

After a lot of digging I found out about those links:

https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/20614

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16606

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ide/47506

so... the patch is there... can it be added to gentoo-sourcess-2.6.35-r? and marked stable?

----------

